# Squirrel/ Rabbit?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

how do you guys/ gals cook up squirrel and rabbit?


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i perfer rabbit over an open fire. pour on a little beer, salt and pepper it. its real easy unless you dont have a firepit.

another way is to roll it in flour,salt and pepper and then deep fat fry it.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

I just shot a rabbit the other weekend and my Dad cooked it up for me, here is how he made it.

Clean/skin the rabbit and then cut off the tail and head. Discard.

Cut off the back 2 legs, save them for later. Next take the main body and cut it down the middle, cutting through the spine so you have two halves of the rabbit. Cut those into 3rds, so you have 6 pieces and the 2 back legs.

Take a cup of flour and season it with salt and pepper and roll the rabbit pieces around in it.

Next get a large pan and put some vegetable oil in it, heat it up and then add some onions. About a 3rd of an onion will do, cut into decent size pieces, doesn't really matter. Once the oil is hot add the rabbit and cook it up in the oil and onions. Once it is browned on each side remove it from the oil.

Remove the onions and place in a bowl for later. Next pour all the oil out into a can or something and throw it away.

We then added probably about 4 cups of our homemade chicken broth. I'm not quite sure on the measurements here since it was frozen in tupperware, but I think 4 cups will probably do. After that is boiling add some rice.

Take the rabbit and season it with all-season. Once the rice absorbs all the chicken broth and is tender, add the rabbit back to it and the onions and let it simmer for a little while.

That is all there is to it!

Note that it is best to let the rabbit sit in the refigerator after you've killed it. You'll probably want to at least gut it, maybe skin it, I don't know. The point is you want the rigamortis to set in before you start working with it, I guess the idea is it will be more tender and less tough. I didn't really know about this until my rabbit was well skinned and butchered, but some of the bigger pieces of meat were a little tough. It didn't bother me much because it was so delicious.

This is the first time I've eaten a rabbit I've killed because I was afraid it was going to taste gamey or something but this was one of the better meals I've had! I can't wait to try it again and I hope you enjoy it as well.


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

clean the game then soak in water with a couple of tablespoons of salt and one of vinegar ( i only use apple vinegar) let soak at least 6 hours
take the dutch oven and heat it nice and hot with a little oil to just cover the bottom take the game and shake it in a little flour and salt and pepper and then toss into the dutch oven and brown. after it is browned toss in one medium onion and cook it down until clear.
dump in two boxes of uncle ben's long grain and wild rice and add water as per the box. and cook over low heat until rice is done.......

one variation is sometimes I will take the rice and rabbit and put it in a glass microwave dish after browning and finish that in the microwave. and take the juice and stuff on the bottom of the dutch oven break it loose with a couple of cups of wine then let it cook down a bit and if I have to thicken it up add a teaspoon of starch to cold water, mix well and add to it when you get it to a boil and stir well and turn heat off this gravy is real good on the top of the rabbit or squirrel and the rice.....


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh man, brown up them squirrel legs, or rabbit in some oil or butter, and in a seperate bowl mix a cup of grape jelly (preferable welches) and a cup of heinz katchup together. and when ur rabbit or squirrel is done put it in the bowl, and cover the legs with the sauce! and enjoy! (i know it seems like the katchup and the jelly is not a good mix, but trust me... try it.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

sounds good!


----------

